
Show HN: LibSimpleCGI – A straight forward way to write REST endpoints in C++ - cjhanks
https://github.com/cjhanks/libSimpleCGI/
======
cjhanks
Hi HN, I am looking for feedback. I wrote libSimpleCGI after years of running
into cases where I needed to write C extensions for WSGI apps. Extensions born
from either performance concerns OR legacy code reuse.

I was curious if this is/was a common problem for other developers and whether
this library is of any practical use.

------
cmwang
This actually works! Good work.

